# What is the best looking Perto. Famula ???



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

What is the best looking Perto. Famula ??? 
I have never seen Famulas live in a tank, only photos.... Which may on may not be doctored
or based on the lighting when the photo is taken might look much different , etc....


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

IMO they are all ugly.

Just personal choice.


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Somebody needs to ban Longstocking for that comment. 

I think Texas Golds are fantastic. Didnt much care for some of the other types but it really boils down to personal taste.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: I knew that would get ya going.

The golds are probably the best ones.... I like the chimbas as well.

I dunno they are just ugly :fish:


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

If I had a choice ... I'd pick fasciolatus over famula. That is if you can find them.


----------



## zebra7 (Jan 24, 2004)

Would you call this fish ugly ?


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

lol I'm just egging Leigh on 

I like all petrochromis.... their faces are so cute !

Although... famula are probably the least attractive group.....


----------



## bigpipe (Jun 18, 2009)

moliros are awesome.. i had 15 adults in a 75 that breed all the time and never ate there fry.. what an awesome color they have.. good luck w them.. yr gonna love em 
Deimn guys! Black eyed peas - Boom boom pow has blowed my brain ))) try it and write me PM your mind)


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

I kinda of like Famula Texas Tembwe..... Nice brown pattern with a lighter shade of brown
vertical bars.... with a yellow dorsal..... Their face has the "Petro Texas" pattern...
The TEXAS TEMBWE name throws you off Like Texas Longola, Texas Bulu Point, etc...
Texas TEMBWE is a Famula..... LOL I learned the hard way, but I really wish I had ordered
more wild ones....


----------



## axelfloyd (Apr 29, 2009)

My P. famula Kasanga


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice , 
Are these wild and how many do you have ? What Size tank are they in ?
Are they breeding yet.... Are they Blue Fina Famula ?
So far I have seen servral different looking BlueFin Famula from different collection points.
Thanks for sharing
Frank


----------



## axelfloyd (Apr 29, 2009)

They are wild. I have 2 males (showing at the picture) and 6 females. The tank has about 560 l. They have already bred many times. I have a group of 15 juvis now. 
I don't know if they are named Blue Fin.


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally have the chimbas but I think the texas looks better.

Donald has some unknown petro (which a lot of people are calling a famula type) looks really nice.

Hope he gets a chance to post some pictures for you guys.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes Famula Chimbas are real nice.... Can you post a photos of yours.....
Thanks
Frank



myjohnson said:


> Donald has some unknown petro (which a lot of people are calling a famula type) looks really nice.


Wish that we could see some photos..... 
BTW: Who is Donald ????

Thanks


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll post some when I get a chance.....I also have a very cheap point and shoot so you will be disappointed.

Donald is ddaquaria.


----------

